# You need this if you have a diesel



## njamsoil (Mar 11, 2016)

A few short weeks I was warned by one of my customers at Autozone about the only flaw the Cruze has, No Regen Light. He has a 14 cruze and I have a 15, we talk for a while about the cars and he told me about how his wife had interrupted regen too many times by mistake and how the car had to be towed to the dealer. So in fear of that ever happening to me I decided to find a monitor. Not only did I find a monitor but this thing is amazing, it changes the way you drive. I bought a brand new Edge Insight CTS 2, worth every last penny. This is the first time I went through a Regen with this monitor hooked up, I took pictures on way up to PA before Regen and on my way home I went into regen, and then there is an after picture. Any questions feel free to ask, I just hope this helps a few people out.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome and thanks for the post. Please see my post below related to the same topic.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I been looking into that same unit. How much did you pay? I see them on eBay for about $330. Did you hook up the exhaust temp sensor? where did you place the unit too? Does this tell the temp of the transmission?


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I have the CTS (the generation before the CTS2) and love it!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I still wish they made these in a nice round gauge I can put in the pillar...


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

bostonboy said:


> I been looking into that same unit. How much did you pay? I see them on eBay for about $330. Did you hook up the exhaust temp sensor? where did you place the unit too? Does this tell the temp of the transmission?


It's hooks up only to the OBDII port. The vehicle itself monitors and can display the information related to the emissions system and things like boost pressure, there's just no gauges or indicators installed to do that. A third party gauge can read all of this information and display it.

If you're looking for a cheaper alternative in a more compact form factor, have a look at the http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I ditched my Edge CTS in favor of the smaller Scangauge II. I thought about selling my Edge CTS. I tried hooking it up to my Rover but the Rover freaked out so it just sits unused. I don't know if I even still have the box or manuals any more lol


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I ditched my Edge CTS in favor of the smaller Scangauge II. I thought about selling my Edge CTS. I tried hooking it up to my Rover but the Rover freaked out so it just sits unused. I don't know if I even still have the box or manuals any more lol


Yeah, a lot of vehicles don't like things like that. I had my local dealer tell me that they've had some cars (including Cruzes) come in with computer problems and they claim they traced it back to OBDII accessories. They said things like insurance dongles that monitor driving to save you money can cause problems. They tried to tell me that my gauge can cause problems but I didn't think much of it and am still using it with no problems.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If only someone could figure out a way to get it into the DIC screen...but that sounds more impossible than it should be.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

LiveTrash said:


> Yeah, a lot of vehicles don't like things like that. I had my local dealer tell me that they've had some cars (including Cruzes) come in with computer problems and they claim they traced it back to OBDII accessories. They said things like insurance dongles that monitor driving to save you money can cause problems. They tried to tell me that my gauge can cause problems but I didn't think much of it and am still using it with no problems.


That would be awfully hard for them to PROVE. I really don't believe it would be anything more than a coincidence... There are sooooo many OBDII accessories out there working fine for years and years. I could see issues with pins shorted/bent or damaged from frequent plugging/unplugging and poorly made cable connectors, but just having an OBDII accessory should not hurt the car/truck in any way!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

i am just glad that the Scangauge II works flawlessly with my CTD! The Edge was fine too, but it was just too big and I never wanted to leave it exposed when I parked out in public so I had to remove and reinstall it every trip.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I still wish they made these in a nice round gauge I can put in the pillar...


Never really understood the apeal other than "I wanna see dat needle move". A perfectly fine reason, but not for me. Another reason would be if you were running your own sensors. Which are more for convenience considering modern vehicles have anything you'd ever want through the OBDII as PIDs.

What would be nice is monitoring some of the ECM's calculated values, but no such luck.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Never really understood the apeal other than "I wanna see dat needle move". A perfectly fine reason, but not for me. Another reason would be if you were running your own sensors. Which are more for convenience considering modern vehicles have anything you'd ever want through the OBDII as PIDs.


Moreso because it would be nice if it could be somewhat out of the way, mounted cleanly to the A-pillar in a pod that matches the factory color and grain, instead of something stuck to the dash.

My Cobalt has a triple pod (another ZZP pillar that looks factory), and houses two very important gauges: my mechanical boost/vac gauge and my LC1 wideband. I also have a voltmeter in there, since the factory cluster does not have one (nor does the DIC).

I wouldn't be putting gauges in just to have them, that's where it's dumb.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

LiveTrash said:


> Yeah, a lot of vehicles don't like things like that. I had my local dealer tell me that they've had some cars (including Cruzes) come in with computer problems and they claim they traced it back to OBDII accessories. They said things like insurance dongles that monitor driving to save you money can cause problems. They tried to tell me that my gauge can cause problems but I didn't think much of it and am still using it with no problems.


99% of the time having things plugged in causes no issues, however I've seen at times they cause strange CEL to come up. Two different GM cars 10 models years apart, one using a ScanguageII the other a bluetooth dongle, both vehicles would get random ABS wheelspeed CEL codes, but only when the dongle was left plugged in for thousands of miles. Those errors never returned once unhooked.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Moreso because it would be nice if it could be somewhat out of the way


Yeah, I definitely wanted mine mounted up and out of the way but still easily viewable. You can see here where I mounted my ScanGauge II - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...ssion/132666-scangauge-ii-13.html#post2115450


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Yeah, I definitely wanted mine mounted up and out of the way but still easily viewable. You can see here where I mounted my ScanGauge II - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...ssion/132666-scangauge-ii-13.html#post2115450


That's actually pretty clean. Is the SG II backlit?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> That's actually pretty clean. Is the SG II backlit?


Yes, multiple colors and brightness options are available as well. Cyan is the one I use. I think there's a darker blue, purple and green.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

spacedout said:


> 99% of the time having things plugged in causes no issues, however I've seen at times they cause strange CEL to come up. Two different GM cars 10 models years apart, one using a ScanguageII the other a bluetooth dongle, both vehicles would get random ABS wheelspeed CEL codes, but only when the dongle was left plugged in for thousands of miles. Those errors never returned once unhooked.


Electronics in cars can just be goofy in general.

In the Cobalt, if you want to run a LED third brake light, it's best to get one out of an Impala or Monte Carlo, and mount that in there (easy to do, luckily), otherwise your cruise control won't work.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Yes, multiple colors and brightness options are available as well. Cyan is the one I use. I think there's a darker blue, purple and green.


Well an install like that makes me seriously consider it more. My wife won't use it, but I will when I'm in the car. I'm sure if I just set it to the Regen screen, she at least could keep an eye on that (she won't).


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Well an install like that makes me seriously consider it more. My wife won't use it, but I will when I'm in the car. I'm sure if I just set it to the Regen screen, she at least could keep an eye on that (she won't).


Not overly a big deal really. The chances of interrupting the regen 3 times (which is the amount I believe that sends it into limp mode and requires dealer attention) aren't very high. It's just a nice option to be able to monitor it from a relatively inexpensive unit. You can display up to 4 gauges at once on the screen with the ScanGauge II. I have Soot Mass, Regen Status, Boost PSI and Torque.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Well an install like that makes me seriously consider it more. My wife won't use it, but I will when I'm in the car. I'm sure if I just set it to the Regen screen, she at least could keep an eye on that (she won't).


I was pleasantly surprised my wife took to my SGII pretty quick. 

I generally display, Soot Mass, Regen Status, Boost PSI, and EGT1. Watching Boost PSI and EGT1 are more reliable early indicators of whether a regen is starting as compared to just Regen Status. The Boost PSI will drop negative (unless accelerating), and the EGT1 will start climbing rapidly often 10-30 seconds before Regen Status will indicate a regen has actually started.


----------



## njamsoil (Mar 11, 2016)

I paid $300 on amazon and paid the extra $40 for the extra warranty, I did not install anything or modify anything, This unit is reading the 3 temp sensors that are already in the exhaust. The montor picks up 116 PIDS on my 2015, not sure about trans temp I'll check that out tm, oh and the unit comes with a suction cup mount for the windshield, I have it righte about my inspection sticker, I'll post some pics of my entire dash tm during my lunch break


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

MP81 said:


> If only someone could figure out a way to get it into the DIC screen...but that sounds more impossible than it should be.


Autometer has one for the truck.

DASHCONTROL OBDII DISPLAY CONTROLLER, GM FULL SIZE TRUCK (GMT900), DIESEL 2007.5-2014

I think I saw a generic one somewhere. I have no idea how good they work.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Not overly a big deal really. The chances of interrupting the regen 3 times (which is the amount I believe that sends it into limp mode and requires dealer attention) aren't very high. It's just a nice option to be able to monitor it from a relatively inexpensive unit. You can display up to 4 gauges at once on the screen with the ScanGauge II. I have Soot Mass, Regen Status, Boost PSI and Torque.


Actually you can interrupt the regen as many times as you want. The issue is WHEN you interrupt the regen, and that's before the regen indicator ever comes on, like what I describe here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html

(link is also the 2nd post of this thread)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruzator said:


> Autometer has one for the truck.
> 
> DASHCONTROL OBDII DISPLAY CONTROLLER, GM FULL SIZE TRUCK (GMT900), DIESEL 2007.5-2014
> 
> I think I saw a generic one somewhere. I have no idea how good they work.


Well hello. I wonder if they're planning to make one for the diesel variant - as they already make one for the gas Cruze.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

This should be in every diesel with regen, I get a message on the DIC to do a park regen and I just push the button . this is on my semi


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This symbol comes up in the Holden diesel tachometer when you need to keep driving, it has only come once in 44,000km on my Cruze.

https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Regen+light+on+Holden+Cruze+diesel+picture


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think they just assumed the vast majority of Americans are too stupid to understand what that means. They're not too far off.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I think they just assumed the vast majority of Americans are too stupid to understand what that means. They're not too far off.


From what I read on this forum I believe most owners would welcome our little light.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Aussie said:


> From what I read on this forum I believe most owners would welcome our little light.


Owners on this site, absolutely. Though that is the thing - it seems like _most_ people who bought one, would pay attention to the light. The people they were likely worried about would be the kind to fill the tank up with gasoline.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Aussie said:


> From what I read on this forum I believe most owners would welcome our little light.


The vast majority of consumers aren't on the forums. It's the other 98% that GM has to worry about.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I think they just assumed the vast majority of Americans are too stupid to understand what that means. They're not too far off.


Not stupid, just lazy. The vast majority of Americans don't want to have to learn what it means and strategically think about driving - they just want to press the pedal and go. That's why manuals have died off in the U.S.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

PanJet said:


> Not stupid, just lazy. The vast majority of Americans don't want to have to learn what it means and strategically think about driving - they just want to press the pedal and go. That's why manuals have died off in the U.S.


Well that, and any light that comes on the dashboard will immediately make them think the car is broken.

I'm surprised we haven't seen "There is a green left arrow blinking on my cluster! Obviously the left side of my car is broken!".


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> This should be in every diesel with regen, I get a message on the DIC to do a park regen and I just push the button . this is on my semi


As one who's needed manual regens, I would most welcome something like this.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Diesel, this switch has been on semi trucks for the last 10 years, even before DEF existed. The truck still regens as the cruze but if you have interrupted the process you can do a park regen and the truck will shut itself off when done. Not rocket science but some idiot will do it in a garage with the door closed so I guess that might be why it's not on autos


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

njamsoil said:


> A few short weeks I was warned by one of my customers at Autozone about the only flaw the Cruze has, No Regen Light. He has a 14 cruze and I have a 15, we talk for a while about the cars and he told me about how his wife had interrupted regen too many times by mistake and how the car had to be towed to the dealer. So in fear of that ever happening to me I decided to find a monitor. Not only did I find a monitor but this thing is amazing, it changes the way you drive. I bought a brand new Edge Insight CTS 2, worth every last penny. This is the first time I went through a Regen with this monitor hooked up, I took pictures on way up to PA before Regen and on my way home I went into regen, and then there is an after picture. Any questions feel free to ask, I just hope this helps a few people out.



Hey !!!!!!!! Your talking about me. Glad to see you on here man.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> From what I read on this forum I believe most owners would welcome our little light.


WE are but a small % of CTd owners and we are more or less informed then the average consumer. we welcome it but most Americans are to ignorant or lazy and thus cause GM a problem with stupid dealer visits for simple "if you read the manual you would know" visits


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I had to finish a regen off the other day, my wife came is become accustomed to listening for the fan so she doesn't get caught. For grins I threw on my OBD2 scanner and went for a drive. The scanner has Bluetooth and shoots everything to my phone so I just had it monitor every exhaust sensor it could see. The egt sensor 1 was the one to watch, it stayed above 900 until the regen was over then dropped to 500 or lower. 

So far regents haven't been an issue other than needing to occasionally adjust the schedule a little when you know the next trip needs to be a little longer.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> This should be in every diesel with regen, I get a message on the DIC to do a park regen and I just push the button . this is on my semi





diesel said:


> As one who's needed manual regens that I had to pay for, I would most welcome something like this.


[email protected] fixed your quote

the fact that the car owner has to pay for a manual regen is crazy, especially when youre not warned before hand that youre operating the vehicle improperly.

i get that the manual regen is a money maker for the service dept, but its rude.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> grins I threw on my OBD2 scanner and went for a drive. The scanner has Bluetooth and shoots everything to my phone so I just had it monitor every exhaust sensor it could see. The egt sensor 1 was the one to watch, it stayed above 900 until the regen was over then dropped to 500 or lower.


ive been trying to watch the particulate matter pressure differential on my BT/smartphone app...cant really tell

didnt think aboot monitoring the egt sensor, duh....i do have it on my main screen though


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I just bought a used scan gauge 2 used for 2 months on ebay for $31 shipped. I let you guys know what I think of it. I mean $31 & the pic looked like new was a no brainer to buy


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

bostonboy said:


> I just bought a used scan gauge 2 used for 2 months on ebay for $31 shipped. I let you guys know what I think of it. I mean $31 & the pic looked like new was a no brainer to buy


Please correct me if I am wrong, as I do not have the Scan Gauge, but I believe it has to be programmed to show all the PID's for the diesel. Others on this forum with the Scan Gauge, please correct me if I am wrong. Sounds like a good buy, however.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I sir have a 1.4 engine but I drive a diesel big rig  I just got this for cheap that's why & always wanted to monitor the tranny temp. I also thought the scan gauge 2 has to be the model for diesel too mine it for gas


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

boraz said:


> ive been trying to watch the particulate matter pressure differential on my BT/smartphone app...cant really tell
> 
> didnt think aboot monitoring the egt sensor, duh....i do have it on my main screen though


EGT is a great way to see a regen. During normal driving, EGT rarely goes above 800 degrees F. On typically highway cruising, mine usually hangs out in the 600-700 range unless going up or down a hill in which it will sometimes climb to around 900 or fall to 400-500, respectively. Only if you're really pushing it (long, hard climb in high gear) will you ever really see 1,000+ unless a regen is happening. When a regen is starting, you'll notice the EGT climbing rapidly even if you're not really pushing the car. During the regen, it'll hang out around 1,100-1,200 degrees F, and finally it'll quickly fall back down to normal levels when the regen stops.

I've also noticed that often when starting the car cold, once you get moving you might see a small, short-lived spike in EGT. I'll see it jump to 900 or even 1,000 degrees for just a few seconds before falling back down - kind of a "mini" regen of sorts. I never really knew what this was until recently I was reading something about the SCR (emissions component that works with DEF) needing to be at a certain temperature in order to work properly, so perhaps this is the car's way of quickly heating it up.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice!


----------

